# Favorite blue guitar player Howling Wolf his awesome who is very similar to him?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

II love the repetiitive riffs guitar laden slow pace in the red aand he not a bad singer either.
Ilike slow pace blue from 55-1965, he has this raw sound quite authentic is blue print, the only one i find similar is Pat Hare.

Help me out discover the blues im looking for or the bluesmens?
Than iask the following question how come bluesalways sound better live than studio?

:tiphat:


----------

